# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  Όλα μαύρα...

## Me Ni

Καλημερα...
Δεν ξερω τι εχω...δεν ξερω αν εχω κατάθλιψη, αν ειμαι τρελη, αν ειμαι λογική αν ειμαι ευαίσθητη ή άτυχη...
Αυτο που ξερω ειναι ο,τι νιωθω και αυτο θα γραψω. Ειμαι 28 ετών ανεργη εδω και πολλα χρονια με κάποιους μηνες εργασιας. 
Ειμαι φοιτήτρια στα χαρτιά αλλα δεν εχω πατήσει ποτε στις δυο διαφορετικές σχολές που εχω περασει μέσω πανελληνιων. Παντα ηθελα κάτι αλλο αλλά ποτε δεν εκανα ουσιαστική προσπαθεια για να το κατακτήσω. Αποτυχημένες "σχεσεις" εδω και μια δεκαετία. 
Ζω με τους γονεις μου απο τοτε που θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου. Η σχεση των γονιών μου ποτε δεν ηταν σχεση αγαπης, σεβασμού. τσακωμοί, φασαρίες, λογια, πολλές φορές και χειροδικίες. Και ολα αυτα τις περισσότερες φορές μπροστα στα ματια μου.
η μητέρα μου ειναι θησαυρός, ο πατέρας μου οξύθυμος, περίεργος και νευρικός. Την αγαπη του ποτε δεν την έδειξε. Εχει ενα στομα χειρότερο απο βόθρο. Καποτε τον αγαπούσα πολυ...σημερα αισθανομαι κενό. Τρελη με ανεβάζει, κωλοπαιδο και αποτυχημένη με κατεβάζει. Φταίω εγω ομως...εγω αισθανομαι άχρηστη διότι ειμαι 28 κ με συντηρούν. Ίσως εχει δικαιο...δεν ξερω. 
Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν ξερω τι να κανω...εχω φοβίες, εχω χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση, σκεψεις άσχημες, εμμονές...
Κανένας ψυχολόγος δεν μου ειπε οτι εχω κατάθλιψη...ωστόσο εγω αυτο αισθανομαι. 
Η μερα μου περνάει βαρετα...θελω να βραδιάσει για να κοιμηθω και να ξημερώσει και φαύλος κυκλος.
Σκέφτηκα να παω σε νεο ψυχολόγο. Κατι πρεπει να κανω...αυτο που με σκοτώνει πιο πολυ ειναι τα ματια αυτής της μάνας που με κοιτούν γεμάτα θλίψη. Στεναχωριέται για μενα πολυ. Ειμαι ενα ρακος...φοβαμαι οτι δε θα τα καταφέρω.

----------


## kerasi

Καλησπέρα. Στις σχολές γιατι δεν πήγαινες;

----------


## Me Ni

Οτι ξεκινούσα απο παιδάκι το παρατούσα. 
Αγγλικα, γερμανικά, χορο, μπαλέτο, μουσικη κλπ κλπ τα παντα ολα. 
Ετσι και στις σχολές...πανεπιστήμιο και οι δυο. Απο τη μια φυσικα εχω διαγραφεί αλλα τωρα δεν παρακολουθώ ουτε τη δευτερη. Ειναι μακρυά απο την πόλη μου δεν εχω την οικονομικη δυνατότητα να παω εκει. Σκεφτομαι πολυ σοβαρα να ξανα δωσω πανελληνιες να περάσω στην πόλη μου αλλα με φοβαμαι. Ο χειρότερος εχθρός μου ειναι ο εαυτός μου, φοβαμαι οτι θα τα παρατήσω παλι. Με αποτελεσμα η ζωη μου να ειναι φαύλος κυκλος, τα χρονια περνούν και εγω ζω τις ίδιες καταστάσεις.
Συνεχώς με απο συντονίζουν πραγματα ασήμαντα. Δεν συγκεντρώνομαι στο διαβασμα και με οποιο προβλημα προκύψει τα παρατάω.

----------


## kerasi

Υποψιάζομαι οτι δυσκολεύεσαι να προσαρμοστείς στα δεδομένα της φοιτητικής ζωής και σε συνδυασμό με τις άσχημες ''αποσκευές'' που κουβαλούσες απ' το σπίτι λογω φάδερ, έχασες τη μπάλα και πέρασε ο καιρός.

----------


## Me Ni

Εχω τεράστιο απωθημένο να ζήσω αυτο που λενε "φοιτητική ζωη"! Να μυρίσω βιβλια πανεπιστήμιου να ορκιστώ να νιώσω και εγω οτι κατάφερα κατι στη ζωη μου. Αγαπω πολυ το διαβασμα, διαβαζω βιβλια, πηγαίνω θεατρο, κινηματογράφο...αλλα καπου στην πορεια ξανα πεφτω στη μαυρίλα μου. 
Γινεται κατι ειτε στο σπιτι ειτε στην προσωπική ζωη και τα παρατάω.
Φέτος ξεκίνησα μαθηματα με φιλολόγους γιατι σκεφτομαι να δωσω το 2017 ξανα εξετασεις, ωστόσο δεν διαβαζω...εχω μια θλίψη. Δεν αισθανομαι χαρα να πω "Αχ εχω ενα στόχο θελω να τον πετύχω" 
Αισθανομαι οτι λειτουργώ μηχανικά.

----------


## kerasi

Μήπως νιώθεις μια αδράνεια; τάση προς γλυκά και σοκολάτες;

----------


## Me Ni

> Μήπως νιώθεις μια αδράνεια; τάση προς γλυκά και σοκολάτες;


Ναι τα νιωθω αυτα. Και γλυκα και αλμυρά. 
Πίνω επισης ενα λεξοτανίλ καθε βραδυ εδω και 7 χρονια σχεδόν.

----------


## kerasi

Να ξέρεις οτι δεν είναι πρωτότυπα αυτα που περιγράφεις και η κατάσταση στην οποια έχεις περιέλθει αφορά πολλά άτομα, εγω πιστεύω οτι αν τα πάρεις ένα ένα με τη σειρά και σταδιακά, θα δεις βελτίωση και ψυχολογικά και στο να μπει μια σειρά στη ζωή σου. Απο αντικείμενα με τι θα ήθελες ν ασχοληθείς; τι σ αρέσει; τι θα θελες να σπουδάσεις; άσχετα απο βαθμολογίες κλπ. Εσένα τι σου αρέσει;

----------


## Me Ni

Δεν ξερω τι μου αρεσει. Νιωθω ενα κενό. Μου άρεζε η νομικη και η ψυχολογια. Την ψυχολογια την απορρίπτω διότι νιωθω οτι εχω η ιδια προβλημα. 
Ειμαι σε φαση που δεν ξερω τι με γεμιζει. 
Πέρασα πολλα οντως...εχω σκεφτεί να παω σε ψυχίατρο.

----------


## kerasi

Eγω θα σου πρότεινα να δεις τι δυνατότητες υπάρχουν να μένεις κάπου αλλου, δηλαδη πρεπει να αλλάξεις χώρο απ το φάδερ, ν απομακρυνθείς. Αν έχεις κάποιο συγγενή να πηγαίνεις εστω για κάποιες ώρες μεσα στην ημέρα, σε κάποια φίλη, σε εστία αν περάσεις σε κάποια σχολή κλπ. Είναι επιτακτική ανάγκη να γίνει αυτό.

----------


## Me Ni

Δε θελω να φύγω απο τη μαμα μου. Έπειτα με πνιγει ο ίδιος μου ο εαυτός οπου κι αν οαω τον εαυτο μου θα τον κουβαλάω απλως πλέον έσπασαν τα νεύρα μου εδω μεσα. Δεν εχουμε καθημερινες φασαρίες αλλα οταν μαλωσουν θα ακούσω να λεει χοντράδες στη μητέρα μου και ολο αυτο με ρίχνει ακομη πιο πολυ.
Με ενοχλούν ολα, και το παραμικρό να γινει πλέον με ενοχλει. Εχω χασει κιλα εχω γινει λες και πίνω ναρκωτικά εμφανισιακά. Ειμαι ενα κουρέλι.

----------


## Me Ni

Το καλο με το σπιτι μου ειναι οτι ο πατέρας μου λογω ασχολιών λειπει αρκετές ωρες τη μερα. Ελάχιστες τον βλέπω, υπαρχουν μερες που θα τον δω για 5 λεπτα. Δεν εχω επαφή οπως θα την ηθελα. Δεν ειναι ο ανθρωπος που νιώθει τι τραβαω. Δε θα χτυπήσει ποτε την πόρτα του δωματίου μου να δει αν ειμαι καλα. Μονο η μανούλα μου μονάχα αυτη.

----------


## Remedy

οι μακρινες σπουδες, ειναι η καλυτερη ευκαιρια για να απομακρυνθεις απ τον πατερα σου. γιατι δεν το επεδιωξες? κι αφου δεν μπορεις να συγκεντρωθεις, πως περασες σε 2 πανεπιστημιακες σχολες και σκεφτεσαι τωρα για τριτη?
στην θεση σου θα δραστηριοποιουσα ξανα τις μακρυνες σπουδες για να φυγω απο αυτο το περιβαλλον. μαλλον αυτο σε ριχνει τοσο κι ας θελεις να βλεπεις την μαμα σου.
η μαμα σου εκει θα ειναι, δεν φευγει. θα πηγαινεις να την βλεπεις.

πανω απ ολα, προτεινω να ζητησεις βοηθεια απο ειδικο.

----------


## anxious4ever

να σταθεις δυνατη σε ολο αυτο γι αυτη τη μανουλα! αξιζει! να δει το παιδακι της να ειναι χαρουμενο...αυτη η μανα δεν θελησε ποτε το παιδι της να παρει πτυχια! να κανει μεταπτυχιακα κ να γινει ΚΑΤΙ...
κ αν δεν γινεις κατι...θα γινεις κατι αλλο καλη μου, δεν εχω πτυχια...κανω αυτο που θελω..κανω μια δουλεια που ειναι μετρια κ νιωθω σαν φυλακισμενη, αλλα σχολωντας γινομαι αυτο που θελω...αλλα ας αφησουμε εμενα, μας εχουν μαθει στη ζωη οτι οσοι εχουν πτυχια κ γινονται "κατι", αξιζουν .....μπουρδες λεω εγω..σαν την ηρεμια της ψυχης δεν εχει..
η μανουλα αυτη θελει να δει το παιδι της να χαμογελαει..τιποτα αλλο.
χεσε τα πτυχια κ τις σχολες..
προσπαθησε με οποιονδηποτε τροπο να βρεις ψχυικη ηρεμια, ειτε με ψυχοθεραπεια, ειτε με καποιοα φαρμακακι...δεν ειναι ντροπη..ξεκινα πρωτα να θεραπευσεις εσενα κ μονο εσενα...κ ασε τα αλλα..
οταν νιωσεις καλα κ παρεις μπρος θα μπορεσεις να κανεις ο.τι εσυ θελησεις.
το οτι παρατησες δυο σχολες....δεν εγινε κ τιποτα...αξιζει να πολεμησεις για τη ζωη σου κ μονο κ για κανενα πανεπιστημιο .....
δεν ειναι μονο οι σπουδες ευτυχια παιδια...ουτε το να γινουμε κατι.
παντα ειμαστε "κατι"... το να εισαι ηρεμος ψυχικα κ να εχεςι υγεια πρεπει να ειναι ο μονος στοχος σου απο δω κ περα! 
εισαι δυνατη κ θα τα καταφερεις...γι αυτη τη μανουλα κ για σενα πανω απ ολα! κανε κατι δρασε..μη μενεις απραγη...δες εναν γιατρο...πηγαινε σε κεντρο ψυχικης υγειας κ αφεσου να σε φροντισουν...βαλε προτεραιοτητες! η προτεραιοτητα σου αυτη τη στιγμη πρεπει να ειναι η ψυχικη σου υγεια, βαλε παρενθεση που λενε! δες οπωσδηποτε εναν ειδικο! μη περιμενεις αλλο, φτανει..

----------


## Me Ni

Τα κατάφερα και πέρασα οντως, με πολυ κόπο και σκαμπανεβάσματα. Θελω να δωσω και τριτη φορα μπας και βρω καποιο νοημα στη ζωη μου γιατι απο οτι καταλάβατε δεν εχω ουτε ασχολίες ουτε κατι ουσιαστικό ώστε να ξεχνιέμαι απο την ρουτίνα και τις άσχημες καταστάσεις που βιώνω. Ευχαριστω πολυ για την απάντηση σας να ειστε καλα

----------


## Me Ni

> να σταθεις δυνατη σε ολο αυτο γι αυτη τη μανουλα! αξιζει! να δει το παιδακι της να ειναι χαρουμενο...αυτη η μανα δεν θελησε ποτε το παιδι της να παρει πτυχια! να κανει μεταπτυχιακα κ να γινει ΚΑΤΙ...
> κ αν δεν γινεις κατι...θα γινεις κατι αλλο καλη μου, δεν εχω πτυχια...κανω αυτο που θελω..κανω μια δουλεια που ειναι μετρια κ νιωθω σαν φυλακισμενη, αλλα σχολωντας γινομαι αυτο που θελω...αλλα ας αφησουμε εμενα, μας εχουν μαθει στη ζωη οτι οσοι εχουν πτυχια κ γινονται "κατι", αξιζουν .....μπουρδες λεω εγω..σαν την ηρεμια της ψυχης δεν εχει..
> η μανουλα αυτη θελει να δει το παιδι της να χαμογελαει..τιποτα αλλο.
> χεσε τα πτυχια κ τις σχολες..
> προσπαθησε με οποιονδηποτε τροπο να βρεις ψχυικη ηρεμια, ειτε με ψυχοθεραπεια, ειτε με καποιοα φαρμακακι...δεν ειναι ντροπη..ξεκινα πρωτα να θεραπευσεις εσενα κ μονο εσενα...κ ασε τα αλλα..
> οταν νιωσεις καλα κ παρεις μπρος θα μπορεσεις να κανεις ο.τι εσυ θελησεις.
> το οτι παρατησες δυο σχολες....δεν εγινε κ τιποτα...αξιζει να πολεμησεις για τη ζωη σου κ μονο κ για κανενα πανεπιστημιο .....
> δεν ειναι μονο οι σπουδες ευτυχια παιδια...ουτε το να γινουμε κατι.
> παντα ειμαστε "κατι"... το να εισαι ηρεμος ψυχικα κ να εχεςι υγεια πρεπει να ειναι ο μονος στοχος σου απο δω κ περα! 
> εισαι δυνατη κ θα τα καταφερεις...γι αυτη τη μανουλα κ για σενα πανω απ ολα! κανε κατι δρασε..μη μενεις απραγη...δες εναν γιατρο...πηγαινε σε κεντρο ψυχικης υγειας κ αφεσου να σε φροντισουν...βαλε προτεραιοτητες! η προτεραιοτητα σου αυτη τη στιγμη πρεπει να ειναι η ψυχικη σου υγεια, βαλε παρενθεση που λενε! δες οπωσδηποτε εναν ειδικο! μη περιμενεις αλλο, φτανει..


Ευχαριστω πολυ, με συγκινήσατε. Ναι θα δω άμεσα εναν ειδικό. Θα προχωρήσω. Θα προσπαθήσω. Δε θα το βάλω κατω. Η μανα μου ειναι η ζωη μου ολη. Την λατρεύω.

----------


## Me Ni

> οι μακρινες σπουδες, ειναι η καλυτερη ευκαιρια για να απομακρυνθεις απ τον πατερα σου. γιατι δεν το επεδιωξες? κι αφου δεν μπορεις να συγκεντρωθεις, πως περασες σε 2 πανεπιστημιακες σχολες και σκεφτεσαι τωρα για τριτη?
> στην θεση σου θα δραστηριοποιουσα ξανα τις μακρυνες σπουδες για να φυγω απο αυτο το περιβαλλον. μαλλον αυτο σε ριχνει τοσο κι ας θελεις να βλεπεις την μαμα σου.
> η μαμα σου εκει θα ειναι, δεν φευγει. θα πηγαινεις να την βλεπεις.
> 
> πανω απ ολα, προτεινω να ζητησεις βοηθεια απο ειδικο.



Ναι, άμεσα θα ζητήσω βοηθεια απο εναν ειδικό. 
Πάλεψα πολυ με τον εαυτο μου για να καταφέρω να περάσω στις σχολές γιατι ειχα παντα συο μυαλο μου οτι αν μπω στο πανεπιστήμιο θα εχω μια διέξοδο να φεύγω απο τη ρουτίνα.

----------


## elis

Κούκλα εγώ θα σου πω κάτι κι ότι καταλάβεις λέει λοιπόν το ρητό που δεν ξέρω κ ακριβώς πως πάει αλλά το νόημα είναι αυτό αν δεν δουλέψεις στα είκοσι δε θα έχεις να φας στα τριάντα κι αν δεν δουλέψεις στα τριάντα δε θα έχεις να φας στα σαράντα κάπως έτσι πάει αυτό κι ελπίζω να ξυπνήσεις κάποτε μία χαρά είσαι κατά τα άλλα

----------


## Me Ni

Θα παω σύντομα σε κάποιον ειδικό. Ευχαριστω

----------

